# quick dry



## bejohnst (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I want to take sample of my plant so i took a small cutting and trimmed the bud. Right now its hanging in a dark closet but i want to smoke now lol. What methods do you use to quick dry a sample of your crop?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 13, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I want to take sample of my plant so i took a small cutting and trimmed the bud. Right now its hanging in a dark closet but i want to smoke now lol. What methods do you use to quick dry a sample of your crop?


Hey bejohnst, anything over 100 degrees will rapidly degrade the thc.

The best advice is to let it dry for about a week, naturally. You can smoke it then and get a good idea how potent it will be after curing. In drying the week just as you're doing now, the bud will lose about 50% of it's moisture. Curing removes the rest over quite a bit more time, leaving only the dehydrated vegetable matter and resin with a very high thc to mass ratio.

After a weeks dry, you will have to smoke about twice as much to get the same high as you will after curing. It will one harsh puppy too.

Smoke it in a one hitter bong with nice icy water in the bong and it should mellow it enough to enjoy.

Good luck man! I hope it's as high as Mt. Olympus and as powerful as Zeus!


----------

